# "Top Gun"-Regisseur Tony Scott ist tot!



## MetalFan (20 Aug. 2012)

*Hollywood-Regisseur Tony Scott ist im Alter von 68 Jahren gestorben. Der Filmemacher stürzte von einer Brücke in Los Angeles. Große Kinoerfolge hatte er mit "Top Gun", "Tage des Donners" oder "Crimson Tide" gefeiert.*

Los Angeles - Der britische Regisseur Tony Scott ist von einer Brücke im Hafen von Los Angeles in den Tod gestürzt. Das teilten Gerichtsmediziner der Stadt mit. Scott hatte mit Filmen wie "Top Gun", "Tage des Donners" oder "True Romance" große Erfolge gefeiert. Der Filmemacher wurde 68 Jahre alt.

Den Behörden zufolge haben Augenzeugen beobachtet, wie Scott von der Vincent Thomas Bridge sprang. Die Brücke quert den Hafen von Los Angeles. Seine Leiche konnte am Sonntag gegen 15 Uhr aus dem Wasser geborgen werden.

Der Zeitung "The Daily Breeze" zufolge teilte eine Beamtin der Küstenwache mit, dass ein Abschiedsbrief gefunden wurde. Laut Gerichtsmedizinern gibt es keine Hinweise auf eine andere Todesursache als Suizid. Eine Autopsie sei allerdings noch nicht durchgeführt worden.

Tony Scott war der jüngere Bruder von "Blade Runner"-Regisseur Ridley Scott. In dessen ersten Arbeit als Regisseur, dem Kurzfilm Film "Boy and Bicycle", spielte Tony im Alter von 16 Jahren die Hauptrolle. Wirklich erfolgreich wurde er aber hinter der Kamera. Ab den achtziger Jahren gelangen ihm zahlreiche Blockbuster wie "Top Gun" oder "Der Staatsfeind Nr. 1". Mit vielen Stars wie Tom Cruise, Brad Pitt oder Val Kilmer arbeitete er mehrfach zusammen, fünfmal sogar mit Denzel Washington.

Gemeinsam mit seinem Bruder gründete Scott von den siebziger Jahren an einige Filmproduktionsfirmen. Auch als Regisseur von Werbespots war Scott erfolgreich. Er hinterlässt eine Frau und zwei Kinder.​
Q: Tony Scott: "Top Gun"-Regisseur stürzt von Brücke in Tod - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Aug. 2012)

Oh Gott, echt traurige Nachricht. 

True Romance ist immer noch einer meiner Lieblingsfilme.


----------



## Spezi30 (20 Aug. 2012)

Schade, und das, wo er mit UNSTOPPABLE wieder besser wurde..traurige Nachricht jedenfalls


----------

